# how to configure Huawei EC 325 USB modem for  an internet  connection in Freebsd 8.0



## dalfish (Mar 5, 2010)

i am using a Huawei EC 325 USB modem for internet. This works in windows and linux. I am new to FREEBSD.Please help me to configure the USB modem for an internet connection


----------



## plamaiziere (Mar 5, 2010)

dalfish said:
			
		

> i am using a Huawei EC 325 USB modem for internet. This works in windows and linux. I am new to FREEBSD.Please help me to configure the USB modem for an internet connection



I do not have this modem, i use a ZTE key :
- The modem should be handle by the u3g(4) driver
- Enter the PIN code, here I have to use some AT command :
  echo AT+CPIN=9999 > /dev/cuaUx.x (x.x depend of the number of port on the modem)

Then use ppp to connect to the APN.

```
default:
 set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command +connect
bouygues:
 set device /dev/cuaU0.2    <===== the device for the modem
 set speed 460800
 set redial 10 2
 set phone *99\#
 set authname toto
 set authkey
 set dial "ABORT BUSY ABORT NO\\sCARRIER TIMEOUT 5 \
         \"\" \
         AT OK-AT-OK \
         AT+CFUN=1 OK-AT-OK \
         AT+CSQ OK \
         AT+CGDCONT=1,\\\"IP\\\",\\\"ebouygtel.com\\\" OK \ 
               <==== put your ISP APN name before (instead ebouygtel.com)
         AT+CGACT? OK-AT-OK \
         AT+CGATT? OK \
         AT+COPS? OK \
         ATD*99***1# CONNECT"
# set mtu maximum 512
# set mru maximum 512
 set timeout 0 # --3 minute idle timer (the default)
 set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
 set vj slotcomp off
 set crtscts on
 disable ipv6cp
 disable lqr
 disable echo
# enable dns
# enable vjcomp
 add default HISADDR
```

Check also this page : http://people.freebsd.org/~n_hibma/u3g.html
HTH.


----------



## fbsd1 (Mar 6, 2010)

The first qurstion is this modem a Win-modem. If so maybe the generaic win-moden driver port will work, If not then than modem will never work on Freebsd. The install guide has great detailed section on using modems and configurating user PPP to dial your ISP. http://www.a1poweruser.com


----------

